# Opinie > Opinie o lekach > Endokrynologia >  Letrox

## medyczka

brak opinii, bądź pierwszy i napisz swoją recenzję !

----------


## doda0802

mój syn brał letrox na niedoczynność tarczycy teraz lekarka dała mu nowe leki

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Jestem osoba która bierze letrox 100 i 150 jestem zadowolona. ZAdnych skutków ubocznych. Czuję się bardzo dobrze. Mam niedoczynność tarczycy.

----------

